# do you trim/ shave the hair around eyes?



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

Dixie has a goomer that comes to the house every three weeks to do a major over haul. I bathe her weekly in between. The groomer trims the hair on the top of her head to keep it out of her eyes [which I intend to stop as I want to use bows and barretts instead] My question is should she trim the hair next to eyes and around snout? I guess she is attempting to remove the stained hair, but I don't like the way it looks. Also, as the little hairs grow out around her eyes, it is kind of poking her in the eye. Does everyone trim these hairs? Should I purchase a trimmer and keep the hairs short? Or should this grow out? I like the trim work done on Kallie's picture [of Kallie and Catcher] I assume kallie is the one with longer facial hair.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I think this is pretty much a personal preference thing. I do not trim Sassy's muzzle or around her eyes, but then again I keep her in full coat. I do however trim about 8--10 hairs out of the inside corner of her eyes. If I was you I would just have a talk with the groomer and ask her not to trim the top of the head because you want to grow that area out for bows.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I like the trim work done on Kallie's picture [of Kallie and Catcher] I assume kallie is the one with longer facial hair. 

Actually, I believe that's Catcher with the longer hair. Apparently Kallie hates being groomed so she's kept shorter.

Lady wears a topknot 24/7. The only hair I trim is right in the very corner of her eyes, the ones than get stained. I use small, blunt tipped scissors.

It really doesn't take that long to grow out a topknot. I used those really small clips for kids to keep the hair out of Lady's eyes when it was really in that awkward stage. Then I started gathering up as much as I could and the rest I kept up with a tiny barrette and hair gel until it all fit in her topknot.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

We just trim the very corner of our Littlemans eyes. The hair would go into his eye and bother it so we started to trim just that part. It is just a few hairs on the inside corner of the eyes. We don't trim his muzzel, I like to leave his face alone and let it grow. We do trim the top of his head, because my hubby would have a fit if he came home and his littleman had bows in his hair







we need to get a little girl so I can do that


----------



## fach (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fach_@Sep 28 2005, 08:24 AM
> *Dixie has a goomer that comes to the house every three weeks to do a major over haul. I bathe her weekly in between. The groomer trims the hair on the top of her head to keep it out of her eyes [which I intend to stop as I want to use bows and barretts instead] My question is should she trim the hair next to eyes and around snout? I guess she is attempting to remove the stained hair, but I don't like the way it looks. Also, as the little hairs grow out around her eyes, it is kind of poking her in the eye. Does everyone trim these hairs? Should I purchase a trimmer and keep the hairs short? Or should this grow out? I like the trim work done on Kallie's picture [of Kallie and Catcher] I assume kallie is the one with longer facial hair.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=104276*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks everyone. i know i am an endless source of questions, but maybe in a few years a be a fur Mom full of advise and ideas like you guys! Thanks a bunch.


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I use a tiny little Wahl trimmer (somebody else surely knows the link, but you can search for it on PetEdge.com if you want) to trim the hair right next to Jack's eyes... it pokes him endlessly if I don't do this. You have to be careful though, they don't like the buzzing sound at first, and if you're not good at trimming, you can give them RAZOR BURN on the FACE!! (poor baby!)


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

This past friday i took maxi for his grooming to the same person i have been since he is a baby he did a terrible job on his face
he cut his hair around his eyes and cut it short around his nose area 
maxi fortunately doesnt have stains so i dont know why the heck he did this but i didnt like it 
so my opinion would be not to get it cut like that


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Scooby's groomer always trims around his eyes with the trimmer and persoally I am pleased she does because his hair seems to grow upward in that area and gets in his eyes. This helps a lot in preventing his eyes from running. I think it all depends on the dog and how you want him or her to look too. I guess I am more the practical type. I do notice when he is due for a groom he tends to find the hair around his eyes annoying because he often is pawing at it and rubbing his eyes so trimming helps him a lot too.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

When I first got Toby, the breeder had shaved the hair between his eyes; it was really weird looking.







Now I let the hairs grow and as they grow, I trim up the stray hairs. I am pretty happy with the way it looks. I did let it all grow out to one length and pulled it up into a topknot, but Toby hated it because it was pulling on his eyelashes. So now I let just the hair in between his eyes grow and I keep the hair above his eyes trimmed so it doesn't get pulled into his topknot.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We trim round the eyes with a pair of baby, I think, finger nail scissors. They curve and are rounded at the tip.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

I trim the hair between Massimo's eyes because they grow into his eyes and cause irritation and staining.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

I keep Sadie and Sassy in a fuller coat. The groomer does not trip any hair around their eyes.


----------

